# Ampel Leuchten / Aus



## SPN_X (15. Juni 2007)

Hey, ich habe ein simples problem und wüsste gerne wie ich das löse. Danke schon mal für die Hilfe nicht meckern was ich damit will.

Anbei ist mein beispiel bild. Nur würde ich gerne wissen wie man das macht das die ampal nicht mehr auf Rot sondern auf Orange ist. Das heißt ich würde gerne irgendwie den roten teil verdunkeln das er wie die anderen 2 parts aussieht und das orangene aufleuchten lassen wie als ob diese birne da drin an ist.

Nur mit dem Burn und Dodge tool bin ich nicht weit gekommen


----------



## Leola13 (15. Juni 2007)

Hai,

ich würde deine Ampel zwei mal kopieren. Einmal das rote Licht über Farbton/Sättigung auf Orange trimmen und dann auf die Orange-Position schieben.
Das Ganze umgekehrt für das Orange Licht.
Per Ebenenmasken das "Überflüssige" unsichtbar machen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## SPN_X (15. Juni 2007)

Aaaah ja danke das ist eine Sehr gute idee ^^
Frag mich warum ich da nicht auch drauf gekommen bin. Danke.

Wers gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## assi70 (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
habs mal probiert-ist sicher noch verbesserungwürdig,aber naja 
Hatte gerade ein wenig Zeit!

Gruss Assi

http://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ampeldi3.png


----------



## Rofi (18. Juni 2007)

@ SPN_X,
ich würde es auch so machen, wie Leola13 beschrieben hat. Das ist wahrscheinlich die effektivste Methode.

@assi70,
na das isses doch, perfekt! 

Gruss,
Rofi


----------



## SPN_X (18. Juni 2007)

Haha, ja ist in der tat noch ein bissl verbesserungs würdig ^^
ich hab mich mal dran gesetzt.. hier mein ergebnis...

Ich würde sagen mit ORAGE ist das schlecht zu machen.. da bekommt man die farbe net klar hin!? (zumindest an der KAPPE)


----------



## Rofi (19. Juni 2007)

SPN_X hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde sagen mit ORAGE ist das schlecht zu machen.. da bekommt man die farbe net klar hin!? (zumindest an der KAPPE)



Hm, das Orange finde ich eigentlich ganz OK, zumindest auf meinem Bildschirm. Ich würde eher sagen, dass dem Grün noch etwas Spannung fehlt (siehe Anhang) Hab ich allerdings mit "Bild - Anpassen - Farbe ersetzen..."  gemacht, Das geht auch ganz gut.

Mit den Farben ist es wahrscheinlich schwierig. Falls es bei Euch ganz "falsch" aussieht, kann es daran liegen, dass mein Bildschirm NICHT kalibriert ist.

Wollte auch hauptsächlich darauf hinweisen, dass es auch ganz gut mit besagtem Befehl "Bild - Anpassen - Farbe ersetzen..." funktioniert.

Gruss,
Rofi


----------



## SPN_X (19. Juni 2007)

Ja meiner Meinung nach ist das nicht so ein tolles grün, da es ziemlich blass ist.. ich würde sagen dann Kalibrier mal deinen Bildschirm und schau dir die bilder nochmal an ^^


----------

